# Anyone tried the Quest Bliss?



## MooseHuntress (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 2012 Quest Torch which is the same as the new 2013 Bliss.. and I love it. I'm a brand new shooter, and I found the bow to be fairly light, and very forgiving. It maxes out at 45lbs and the lowest draw length is 24. It also comes with some accessories, so its pretty much ready to shoot when you buy it.

You should take your wife to shoot it first, just so she can get a feel for it.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

The best advise is you need to have your wife shoot the bow before you buy. Every bow is different as is every shooter. My husband loves PSE, I can't stand them. They are too aggressive for me. 
Allow her to shoot as many as possible and let the bow chose her. 
Good luck


----------



## Gummi Bear (Jun 23, 2010)

I really appreciate the input 

I'd love to take her to shoot some new bows, here's some of my challenges:

The shops in the area tend to stock ultra high end ladies bows (PSE Stiletto, Bowtech Heartbreaker, Mathews Jewel, etc) and "one size fits most" type bows (Diamond Infinite Edge, PSE Chaos, Hoyt Ruckus). While these are fine bows, I want to get her something that is lady specific, and maintain my budget. I don't want to cheap out on her, she deserves the best, I just don't have that kind of budget 

The second is that I haven't found any dealers stocking them. It is looking like a special order type item. 



This will be her first compound bow. She is presently shooting my old recurve with 24# limbs. I don't think she'd be up for much over 30# of draw weight right now, so that kind of limits the field of lady bows some too. 

I'd like to hear any other feedback you gals might have. 



All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence; then success is sure - Mark Twain


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Being a new shooter, I think she would be very happy with the Diamond Infinite Edge or a Mission Menace, or the PSE Chaos. I started on a Menace and loved it (killed a 161" buck with it), my best friend started on a Diamond Razor Edge and loved it. She is still shooting it to this day and has killed several deer including a 155" buck. Sure, its not women's specific, but the Mission bows and the Chaos come in pink if she likes that, or you can make it more girly with the accessories you choose. Plus these bows are so adjustable that she can really grow quickly with them. I was very happy with my Menace for the first two years I was shooting and by then I had saved enough money to upgrade and also had figured out what I liked in a bow. I still have the Menace for bowfishing, but if you wanted to sell it the resale is good on these bows because people are always looking to get one for their kids or significant other. 

I know you don't want to "cheap out" on her, but a cheaper bow like the Infinite Edge paired with higher end accessories will do better for her than a more expensive bow with cheap accessories. So if it were me I would put a nice sight and rest on a "one size fits most" bow, find a stabilizer and a wrist sling in her favorite colors - I think she would be thrilled!


----------



## Gummi Bear (Jun 23, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback thus far, it has given me some to think about. 

I am still looking for a review, or at least some first person feedback on this bow however, all I've managed to find has been a sales pitch, and then it is hardly mentioned, just to get to the next bow. 

Has anybody gotten the opportunity to shoot it, or at least handle it to get an idea on fit and finish?


All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence; then success is sure - Mark Twain


----------



## Gummi Bear (Jun 23, 2010)

I decided to call G5 since I can't seem to find anything on this bow. 

Now I know why there isn't any info out there yet: it hasn't shipped. 

It should be in stores by mid April, so I'll resume looking for feedback on this particular bow then. 


All you need in this life is ignorance and confidence; then success is sure - Mark Twain


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow explains why I cannot find any info on it either. My wife also started with a menace and someone stated above, though she has not killed a 161 or even a 130" deer she LOVES her bow. I have tried getting her to upgrade for years and now decided I am just going to do it for her. She would love a new bow but she is the smart one with money and thinks hers is working fine why spend the money. Anyway I said all of this for a few reasons, but mostly to caveat txsaby said. First apparently the Menace would be a great and cheap first bow as 2 for 2 women loved it, and next focus more on the accessories you can always switch them from one bow to another. Also if you chose a used bow such as the menace you could resale and nearly break even on them. 
Anyway I hope this helps in some way and if you should chose to buy this Quest bow, please leave feedback as we are all awaiting to hear how it's shooting


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

my wife shot one today and loved it , gonna order it next week


----------

